# Moving back (sob) - cheapest way to ship low value items



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Well, the time has come for us to leave Barcelona after 18 fab months. We still hope we might come back but, well, you know the state of the economy.

We are taking the trenhotel to Paris with the cat, and then the TGV/Eurotunnel to Folkestone. But we need about 6 suitcases' worth of stuff - books, clothes, beloved robot hoover - to be collected from our flat and then delivered to the UK. No urgency but we've tried loadup and had no luck. 

Has anyone got any ideas about the cheapest way to do it? TNT seems like an option though it has a 15kg limit for each parcel, I think.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try DHL


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You're in Barcelona. Thats ideal. Buy 6 triwall cartons and put the suitcases and load them in them and pack it well. Locate a local depot of a Barcelona / UK trailer operator, get a price and take them there and consign them to a depot near you in the UK. Then collect them when you get there. In that way you only pay a depot / depot rate for the shipment and you dont pay DHL rates. I just paid £35 for a small camera with DHL, and it took 3 weeks to get here!!!!

UK Groupage : Roadfreight services into Europe and beyond

Part Load European Freight Express LTL Services from Efret

Or use one of the haulier sites
Haulage Companies | Road Haulage Services | Freight Transport UK


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Try Ecoparcel - best parcel offers everyday!
Many good reports by people who have used them on Andalucia information, tourism & holiday destinations, accommodation, property, travel & culture, Andalucia, Spain., put in ecoparcel in the search and see for yourself


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

malagaman2005 said:


> Try Ecoparcel - best parcel offers everyday!
> Many good reports by people who have used them on Andalucia information, tourism & holiday destinations, accommodation, property, travel & culture, Andalucia, Spain., put in ecoparcel in the search and see for yourself


Yes, we use them , good prices although the pick-up Uk end can be slow sometimes. Pick-up from here in spain is usually next day.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Just bear in mind with that parcel carrier that one box, 60 x 40 x 30 cms is £19 on a 168 hour service and £77 on a 144 hour service and that is for just one box, not 6 from Valencia to Birmingham

Maybe a parcels carrier isnt the cheapest method for 6 suitcases


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Just bear in mind with that parcel carrier that one box, 60 x 40 x 30 cms is £19 on a 168 hour service and £77 on a 144 hour service and that is for just one box, not 6 from Valencia to Birmingham
> 
> Maybe a parcels carrier isnt the cheapest method for 6 suitcases


I may be niave but isnt unaccompanied luggage by air an option we have just sent our last housesitters 2 large suitcases from brisbane to Leipzig 114aus dollars for the 2, and that was including insurance, try your un accompanied luggage desk at the nearest airport


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Just bear in mind with that parcel carrier that one box, 60 x 40 x 30 cms is £19 on a 168 hour service and £77 on a 144 hour service and that is for just one box, not 6 from Valencia to Birmingham
> 
> Maybe a parcels carrier isnt the cheapest method for 6 suitcases


I'm not 100% sure but I believe they do a 'pallet' service, may be worth checking out. I know of somebody who had a gearbox sent from Serbia or Slovakia (somewhere in that area anyway!!) to Spain for 22 euros which seems pretty good value to me.


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Thank you, guys. Those are very helpful links and ideas. Currently working out exactly how much stuff we have (and whether we can somehow cobble together a suitcase of stuff to leave behind for if, or hopefully WHEN, we come back) but then am straight on trail. We found not bad rates from TNT economy who we've used in opposite direction for documents so that's another option, via interparcel who compare quotes.


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Quick follow up for those who have used Eco Parcel - how do you enter more than one parcel for simultaneous collection? Do I need to make separate orders each time?

Cheers,
xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Quick follow up for those who have used Eco Parcel - how do you enter more than one parcel for simultaneous collection? Do I need to make separate orders each time?
> 
> Cheers,
> xxx


Apparently you have to send them as individual parcels but see my new thread !!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...4809-parcels-where-do-they-go.html#post418829


----------

